# Unterfränkische Fischwürste



## bacalo (1. Februar 2006)

#h Hallo #h ,

jetzt um diese Jahreszeit haben die Rotaugen doch das beste Fleisch.
Nachfolgend ein altes Rezept aus dem Würzburger Raum.

Lasst es euch schmecken:m :

1000 Gramm Fischfilets von Rotaugen (auch Döbel bzw. Aitel bzw. Dickkopf)
Salz und Pfeffer
Reichlich frische Petersilie
2 eingeweichte Brötchen
2 Eier
1 große Zwiebel
125 Gramm durchwachsener Speck
Zitronensaft
1 EL Milch


Die Fische werden roh filetiert, die Haut abgezogen. 
Das Filet wird dann mit der Petersilie, der Zwiebel, dem Speck und den Brötchen durch den Fleischwolf gedreht. Die Masse wird mit Salz, Pfeffer und etwas Zitronensaft abgeschmeckt und mit den Eiern und etwas Milch gebunden.
Die anschließend mit den Händen geformten etwa 4 cm langen und 2 cm starken Würstchen lässt man ca. 10 Minuten in Salzwasser sieden, bis die Würstchen leuchtend weiß oben schwimmen.
Die Fischwürstchen werden dann in Butter in der Bratpfanne von mindestens zwei Seiten knusprigbraun gebraten. 
Dazu reicht man Kartoffelpüree und grünen Salat. 

Die kalten Würstchen schmecken übrigens mit etwas Senf bestrichen ausgezeichnet.


Eine gut gekühlte Hopfenkaltschale |rolleyes sollte nicht fehlen.


Der Unnerfrangge


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Unterfränkische Fischwürste*

Will ich auch als Rezept im Magazin bringen (www.Anglerpraxis.de).
Erlaubst Du das??


----------



## Neckarangler78 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Unterfränkische Fischwürste*

Frage an alle Fischfrikadellenköche

Ich habe keinen Fleischwolf, allerdings habe ich einen grossen Moulinette Mixer. Funktioniert es damit auch?|kopfkrat


----------



## bacalo (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Unterfränkische Fischwürste*

@ Thomas 9904

Na klar, ist doch für uns #h !


@ Neckarangler78

Mit einem (Stab)Mixer wird es zu fein gehäkselt, auch mit einer Küchenmaschine wurde es zu fein


Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## spin-paule (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Unterfränkische Fischwürste*

Klingt superlecker, Peter!
Für dieses Rezept werde ich ausnahmsweise sogar mal wieder stippen gehen.
Vielen Dank!
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Heilbutt (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Unterfränkische Fischwürste*

Hallo,
klingt wirklich lecker - und vor allem auch einfach.

@ alle Stipper bzw. Weißfischprofis:

Wieviele Rotaugen von ca. 15 cm ergeben ein Kilo Filet???

Muß mir wohl mal wieder ne Packung Maden kaufen!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hummer (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Unterfränkische Fischwürste*

Jetzt muß es nur noch tauen oder wieder richtig frieren und ich hole mir nen Eimer Rotaugen! mjam! 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## bacalo (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Unterfränkische Fischwürste*



			
				Heilbutt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> klingt wirklich lecker - und vor allem auch einfach.
> 
> @ alle Stipper bzw. Weißfischprofis:
> ...


 
Hallo Miteinander,

jetzt beißen doch eher die großen, meine die mit 20-25 cm, 
so  15 Stück reichen aus. 

Schuppen tue ich sie am Wasser, 
ansonsten bekommen ich von meiner Frau 
das Wort zum Sonntag unter der Woche .
Das filetieren erledigen wir dann zu Hause.

Lasst es euch schmecken

Allzeit Petri!


----------



## esox_105 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Unterfränkische Fischwürste*

Das werde ich auch mal versuchen, ist recht einfach in der Zubereitung.


----------

